# Missy got her CGC tonight,she's my little Golden Mix Rescue



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Missy got her CGC tonight,pretty much aced it. Got swarmed by instructors wanting her to go advanced,rally, and OB competition. She is an awesome little dog. She got a name to register also: Ferngully's Little Miss Thang


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Way to go Missy! Make your daddy proud.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Missy!!
Congratulations


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats, Missy!!


----------



## Paige&Lily (Nov 4, 2010)

Congratulations and hurray for rescuing her!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

WTG Missy!!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job! she's just adorable!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Congrats! Well Done Missy!


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Way to go! Congratulations!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to you both!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Yay Missy! LOOOOVE the name! (I have a Missy too!!)


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations! It's an achievement for both of you.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Yay!! Congrats and she is a cute!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------

